
Ask HN: Cheap standing desk? - justaguyhere
Preferably no more than 150-200$ or so?
======
billconan
I have done some research on this, and concluded that the cheapest way to get
a standing desk seems to be purchasing a frame and purchase a separate table
top.

[https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=standing+desk+frame)

but it won't be 150-200$ still.

------
ckdarby
Have never found a standing desk in that range of cost.

The best I've found is the one that goes on top of an existing desk. Those can
be found on for on Amazon in the range you're looking for. If you're willing
to buy from Alibaba and wait the 6 weeks you can find these for < $150.

